# Jay's Wax



## billy2shots (Jul 8, 2020)

Does anyone use these guys?

I placed an order on the 4th if July for a single item that was listed as in-stock, along with the £4 delivery charge (small item). I immediately received a confirmation of order and my money was taken. 

After 10 days I had heard nothing so decided to email cancelling the order.
Fast forward another 2 days and I still haven't heard anything from Jay's Wax about the original order or my request to cancel. 2 weeks with no communication is a little poor in 2020 in my opinion. 

I decided to order the item from clean your car and some other things from Elite 2 days ago. Those orders are arriving today with regular updates such as 'your products have been shipped' and "it will be with you between X and X time'. 


What are peoples recent experience s with Jay's?


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Avoid at all cost's buddy but a little too late now I suppose.

Shocking customer service with lots of resellers binning him and his products off.


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

There has been a few posts on this mate and unfortunately they dont often end well. I had issues last year and never received anything. Wish there was a way of shutting them down to save people the grief. 

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Best bet would be highlighting it on the jayswax Facebook group. 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I bet everyone knew what this thread was going to say before opening it.


----------



## billy2shots (Jul 8, 2020)

Oh no, looks like I'll have to chalk this one up to experience then. I will wait another week then claim back from my credit card.


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

put a claim in, the guy is useless, uncommunicative and doesn't appear to be interested.


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

Unfortunately he has a day job aswell so the detailing sales is a side business and as a result deliveries can sometimes be slow but also some are quick he is a bit hit and miss and sadly now has gained a reputation for this 

I'd send him a msg on Facebook that's how I got in contact with him 

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Yep, my first thought was " here we go again ". On another note Elite Car Care have customer service perfected.


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

If you paid via paypal, file a dispute and the goods will likely turn up a few days later. That's what happened to me.
Why this character operates like this I have no idea. It must be easier to do the job right than the way he's doing it.


----------



## billy2shots (Jul 8, 2020)

Shame as his listed products stocked is quite extensive.


----------



## billy2shots (Jul 8, 2020)

So Jay's Wax continued to ignore my communication via email and social media. Raised a claim with PayPal and Jay's Wax again failed to communicate with them. 

PayPal have obviously found in my favour and refund is on its way. 

What a strange company!!


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

billy2shots said:


> So Jay's Wax continued to ignore my communication via email and social media. Raised a claim with PayPal and Jay's Wax again failed to communicate with them.
> 
> PayPal have obviously found in my favour and refund is on its way.
> 
> What a strange company!!


You're not the first to say it and won't be the last. I've never had any personal dealings with Jay'swax, but there's more than enough here for me to never have any need to be buying from them.

There are so many companies that offer excellent customer service; Polished Bliss being top of the list for me.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Mark R5 said:


> You're not the first to say it and won't be the last. I've never had any personal dealings with Jay'swax, but there's more than enough here for me to never have any need to be buying from them.
> 
> There are so many companies that offer excellent customer service; Polished Bliss being top of the list for me.


Polished Bliss sold their business a few months ago to take up new positions elsewhere. .

When you Google Polished Bliss the new owners haven't felt the need to include any address details. When you go on the website there in no mention of a change of ownership and I can't see any address. I think they want people to think they are still Polished Bliss of Aberdeenshire.

They have kept all the reviews earned by the old Polished Bliss.


----------



## bibby142 (Jun 3, 2016)

I believe CYC have bought polished bliss!


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Heart sank when i saw another Jayswax thread.

Glad you got sorted. I had my own experience and thread on them earlier this year - took messaging the guy on his personal Facebook and claiming on Paypal to get any order acknowledgement or refund.

Shocking way to run a business, if you can't keep up service sell fewer products or don't sell at all.


----------



## Eddmeister (May 6, 2011)

Kerr said:


> Polished Bliss sold their business a few months ago to take up new positions elsewhere. .
> 
> When you Google Polished Bliss the new owners haven't felt the need to include any address details. When you go on the website there in no mention of a change of ownership and I can't see any address. I think they want people to think they are still Polished Bliss of Aberdeenshire.
> 
> They have kept all the reviews earned by the old Polished Bliss.


It's cleanyourcar that have bought PB and why wouldn't you keep reviews for a company you've just purchased?

Just like when Clark left them did they remove his reviews? They've moved into Gyeon UK now btw.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Eddmeister said:


> It's cleanyourcar that have bought PB and why wouldn't you keep reviews for a company you've just purchased?
> 
> Just like when Clark left them did they remove his reviews? They've moved into Gyeon UK now btw.


I'm not seeing the similarities?

It's not the same company. It looks to me as if they are being secretive about the details as they want to trade off the good name another company earned.

An individual leaving a company doesn't change the reviews that company earned at that time.


----------



## Eddmeister (May 6, 2011)

They've bought it they've every right to trade off it's good name lol


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

What an odd site, they have waxes for sake for 1p!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

Kerr said:


> Polished Bliss sold their business a few months ago to take up new positions elsewhere. .
> 
> When you Google Polished Bliss the new owners haven't felt the need to include any address details. When you go on the website there in no mention of a change of ownership and I can't see any address. I think they want people to think they are still Polished Bliss of Aberdeenshire.
> 
> They have kept all the reviews earned by the old Polished Bliss.


That's just standard business practice, you keep a good brand. Wiggle did the same when they bought chain reaction cycles.

There's nothing deceptive about it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

